
Create a certificate authority for local development - jellekralt
https://github.com/latentflip/dev-cert-authority
======
philip_roberts
Not the poster, but the creator: if anyone has suggestions on how to package
this up for windows, or wants to suggest the best instuctions/test on
linux(es) do let me know!

Also keen to hear suggestions for improving the security section of the readme
so people understand the risks etc.

